# Où trouver des icones? (sur internet)



## drake94 (10 Avril 2010)

J'aurais aimez savoir si vous connaissez des sites qui proposent des icônes de dossier (donc logiquement pour moi, au format .icns).

D'avance merci.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Ici.


----------



## drake94 (10 Avril 2010)

ok merci beaucoup


----------

